# Finding Aussies



## Austsyd (Feb 6, 2015)

We are a family with 2 kids (6 & 8) planning to move from Sydney to Albufeira area in Dec 2017 for a seachange, and hoping to connect with expats from Australia or anywhere else with who have moved to the Algarve who also have a similar family. We are planning to enroll our kids in a local international school so also hopping to hear feedback on any of the schools. Thanks


----------

